# Cannot compress rear caliper + punctured dust boot?



## wolfsburg023 (Oct 19, 2007)

When originally trying to change out some rear pads and rotors I couldn't fit the loaner autozone piston compression tool into the caliper (i'm guessing my pads were too worn out). I decided to put the caliper/ tires back onto the car with no pads until I figured something out.

Long story short, someone that didn't know the brakes weren't ready started the car and drove it down the driveway and noticed not a single brake was engaging (e brake, fronts, and obviously rears).

I figured out that I could take a long C clamp and compress the piston as I turned the head with a wrench (far enough until I could fit the autozone tool in).

Before trying I noticed there was a little puncture in the dust boot leaking braking fluid. I figure before doing anything else I might as well post the problem. Is this a simple bleed the brakes and put a new seal in? 

I'm not too familiar with brakes (everything normally goes smooth when I change pads and rotors). Can anyone tell me what is going on? Why would all of the brakes fail when the rear pads were removed? Do I need to buy new rear calipers?


















Thanks again


----------



## shawng (Jul 28, 2007)

Replace the caliper and call it a day. changing the seals is possible if you can find them, but on a worn caliper, it will also require honing the cylinder bore (like we did in the 80's before reman calipers) and then there is still a big risk of it leaking. Your lesson for the day is: NEVER put a car back together without brakes. Someone could have been killed.


----------



## radlynx (Jan 4, 2007)

that piston has been over extended and there's no way you can push it back. replace the caliper or repair it if you want to by removing the caliper and replacing the seals and boot.


----------



## c0r3y.af (Oct 8, 2009)

^Agreed. Looks like you're better off replacing the caliper as a whole.


----------



## KG18t (Aug 9, 2006)

User a bigger hammer.


----------

